

What web-based Whois tool do you use? - adrianwaj

I've just discovered http://IPmango.com, it's fast but it doesn't have a bookmarklet or querystring lookups. Betterwhois doesn't always give full results, I have reservations about doing lookups at registrars, and domaintools occasionally asks for a login. Others have captcha or have minimum times between lookups.<p>What have you had success with?
======
mrjbq7
I like EasyDNS, which provides:

<http://www.easywhois.com>

------
noodle
i used to use pcnames.com but its been having problems lately.

